# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Κίκος ή Κίκα;;;;;

## Nuttelita

Καλημερα παιδια!!!εδω και 3 μερες εχω σπιτι μου ενα μπλε ringneck γεννημενο μεσα στο 2010 (απ'οτι γραφει το δαχτυλιδι παντα) o petshopas μας τον πουλησε για αρσενικο αλλα εγω διαβασα οτι μπορει και τα θηλυκα να εχουν γραμμη στο λαιμο...εμενα ο δικος μου εχει το δαχτυλιδι που ξεχωριζει αλλα δεν ειναι μαυρο....μπορειτε να μου πειτε καμια γνωμη;

----------


## kaveiros

Kαλημέραααα πολύ χαίρομαι που μεγαλώνει η ringneck κοινότητα :Happy:  Να το χαίρεσαι το γαλάζιο κουκλί σου. Εφόσον είναι γεννημένο το 2010, είναι 1-1,5 ετων άρα δε μπορείς να ξέρεις ακόμα. Θα πρέπει να κάνεις εξέταση dna ή αλλιώς υπομονή γύρω στον 1 χρόνο ακόμα για να δεις αν βγάλει μαύρο δαχτυλίδι. Στα αρσενικά μπλε είναι πιθανόν να μη βγει και καθόλου δαχτυλίδι. Αν δεν σκοπεύεις να του πάρεις παρέα πάντως μη σε απασχολεί ιδιαίτερα το φύλο. Είτε αρσενικό είτε θηλυκό, μπορεί να γίνει αξιαγάπητο κατοικίδιο αρκεί να του κάνεις αρκετή παρέα, να σε συνηθίσει και να σε εμπιστευτεί. Υπάρχει μια παραφιλολογια για τις θηλυκές ρίνγκνεκ ότι δεν γίνονται καλά κατοικίδια, με αποτέλεσμα πολλοί να θέλουν μόνο αρσενικά, αλλά δεν ισχύει αυτό. Είναι είδος που θέλει υπομονή και χρόνο. Κατι ακόμα που το είχα κάνει επειδη δε γνώριζα και με ενημέρωσαν τα παιδιά εδώ στο φόρουμ, είναι η πατήθρα που έχει το κλουβί σου. Είναι ακατάλληλη για τα ποδαράκια του, το καλύτερο είναι να βρεις φυσικό ξύλο. Πληροφορίες για το ποια δέντρα είναι ασφαλή για να κόψεις κλαδάκια, μπορείς να βρεις σ αυτό το ποστ. Επίσης ένα απο τα κλαδάκια πρέπει να το βάλεις πιο ψηλά στο κλουβί, μέχρι εκεί που δε θα ακουμπάει το κεφάλι του στην οροφή. Το ύψος τους αρέσει πολύ, νιώθουν ασφάλεια. Τα φαγητά του μπορείς να τα έχεις χαμηλά. Οτι άλλο χρειαστείς για το κουκλί σου, εδώ είμαστε :Happy:

----------


## Nuttelita

thanks για την πληροφορια!το αλλο κλαδακι το εχω πιο ψηλα!σκοπευα να κανω δωρο ενα ρικνεκ του αντιθετου φιλου στο φιλο μου για να τα ζευγαρωσουμε καποια στιγμη αν ταιριαξουν οποτε μαλλον δε με βλεπω να γλιτωνω το τεστ dna...και εγω εχω διαβασει το ιδιο για τα θηλυκα κ επειδη ειμαι λιγο απειρη με τα πουλια πιστευα οτι το αρσενικο θα μου ηταν πιο ευκολο!παντως ο Κικο ακομα με φοβαται αν και εχουμε κανει προοδους και τρωει κ σφυριζει μπροστα μου ακομα δεν με αφηνει να τον πλησιασω κ παει απο την αντιυετη πλευρα του κλουβιου κ φοβαμαι μηπως παιζει ρολλο το οτι ειναι σχετικα μεγαλος και δεν το πηραμε μωρο...

----------


## kaveiros

Kοίτα σίγουρα παίζει ρόλο η ηλικία. το μωρό που έχω εγώ μέσα σε 1 μήνα περίπου έχει γίνει σαν κουτάβι. μόλις βαριέται πηδάει πάνω μου, παίζει με τα μαλλιά μου, τα χέρια μου, πλέον τρώει ότι του δίνω με το χέρι και αν κρατάω κάτι το νομίζει παιχνίδι. τις πρώτες μέρες φοβόταν τα χέρια μου αλλά το ξεπέρασε γρήγορα γιατί είναι μικρό. ο ρίκος που είναι πιο μεγάλος δεν ανέχεται τα χέρια μου εκτός αν είναι για το μπολ με την τροφή. τον έχω έξω πλέον. αυτή τη στιγμή κάθεται στο μισό μέτρο απ το κεφάλι μου, ερχεται κοντά αλλα αν πλησιάσω εγω θα φύγει :Happy:  τον αφήνω λοιπόν να πλησιάσει αυτός σιγα σιγα. σε σχέση με 4 μηνες πριν οταν τον πηρα, εχουμε κανει μεγαλη προοδο αλλα οχι οσο με το μωρο. ο ρίκος είναι ενός έτους και κατι (περιπου), όσο και το δικό σου δηλαδη. την μεγαλυτερη προοδο την καναμε οταν βγηκε απ το κλουβι. απο τοτε εγινε σαφως πιο παιχνιδιάρης και πιο ηρεμος.

----------


## Nuttelita

το εχω σκεφτει και εγω οτι αν το βγαλω λιγο εξω θα νιωσει πιο ανετα αλλα τι γινεται αν μετα δεν μπορω να τον ξαναβαλω μεσα;αυτος με σνομπαρει κανονικα οταν τον κοιταω γυρναει απο την αλλη επιδεικτικα!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Δε θα το βγάλεις ακόμα, δωσ του λιγο χρόνο, όταν θα συνηθίσει να βάζεις το χέρι στο κλουβί για καθάρισμα κτλ και δεν θα φοβαται, τοτε θα αρχισεις να σκεφτεσαι το έξω. Φυσικα και τοτε δε θα το βγαλεις με το ζορι, θα αφηνεις την οροφη ανοιχτη να βγει μονο του αν θελει, η αν δεν ανοιγει η οροφη του κλουβιου, την πόρτα. Οταν πεινασει θα μπει μονο του μεσα ξανα. Θα προσεχεις βεβαια σε τι χωρο θα το βγαλεις. Οι κουρτινες να ειναι τραβηγμενες για να μη χτυπησει σε κανενα τζαμι και θα απομακρυνεις αντικειμενα που μπορει να το τραυματισουν. Αυτα με τον καιρό, είναι νωρίς ακόμα. Η καλύτερη μεθοδος είναι να μαθει να τρωει απ το χερι σου και μετα να βγει εξω. Αν ανακαλυψεις καποια αγαπημενη λιχουδια, μπορεις να του δινεις με το χερι σου εξω απ το κλουβι και ισως με τον καιρο δοκιμασει. Ο ρικος μου δεν εχει δεχτει ως τωρα να φαει απ το χερι αλλα πιστευω οτι μελλοντικα θα γινει κι αυτο. Οι ρινγκνεκ ουσιαστικα εως 3 ετών είναι παιδιά ακόμα, αν δεις οτι δυσκολα ημερευει, μην απογοητευτείς. Στην αρχη ανησυχουσα πολυ κι εγω με τον ρικο αλλα εχει γινει τοσο παιχνιδιαρης πλεον που δε με νοιαζει και τοσο οτι φοβαται τα χερια μου.

----------


## Nuttelita

και μια αλλη ερωτηση επειδη οπως προειπα δεν ξερω απο αυτα επειδη το αγορασαμε απο petshop που δεν φημιζεται και τοσο για τον τροπο συμπεριφορας του στα ζωακια θεωρεις οτι πρεπει να επισκεφτω καποιο κτηνιατρο μηπως εχει κατι μεταδοτικο στον ανθρωπο(γιατι εχουμε και μικρα παιδια στο σπιτι)

----------


## kaveiros

Κοίτα απ όσο γνωρίζω εκτός από την ψιττάκωση που είναι ασθένεια κι άλλων πτηνών (απλά λόγο ονόματος πήραν την ρετσινιά οι παπαγάλοι γιατι στα αρχαία ελληνικά τους έλεγαν ψιττάκους) δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο μεταδοτικό. Και η ψιττάκωση ως ασθένεια, εδώ και χρόνια δεν είναι συχνή. Παρ όλα αυτά αφού μένεις Αθήνα, καλό είναι να το πας για έναν έλεγχο σε πτηνίατρο, όχι κτηνίατρο. Τα παιδιά εδώ μπορούν να σου στείλουν λίστα με τους πτηνίατρους στην Αθήνα. Με αυτό τον τρόπο και θα νιώθεις σίγουρη εσύ και θα ξέρεις ότι και το ίδιο το πουλί είναι καλά στην υγεία του. Εγω εδώ δεν εχω πτηνίατρο, αν είχα θα τα είχα πάει όλα τουλάχιστον για ένα τσεκ απ.

----------


## Nuttelita

thank youuu!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Να σου ζήσει ο μικρός σου.Καλή συνέχεια μαζί του.Αγάπη υπομονή και επιμονή.

----------


## Nuttelita

thank you κωνσταντινε!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Πανεμορφο το ρινκνεκ σου!! Τρελενομαι για μπλε ρινκνεκ!! Να σου ζησει οτι φυλο κ να ναι!!

----------


## Nuttelita

ευχαριστωωωωωωω!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Πως τα παει το γαλαζουλι σου? :Happy:

----------

